# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cooking with DOG Chow

## Karl

In these tough times that are only gonna get tougher it's time to consider Pet Food as an Alternative protein source.......

Alpo Sloppy Joe's ain't bad and the Manwich and onion really comes through 

Does anybody else got some good pet chow ideas

----------


## East of the Beast

Get back to me when you want pets for food recipes.

----------


## QuaseMarco

You are not eating dog food. You're full of shite.

----------


## Hillofbeans

Time to accept your fate that you are now an adult, don't eat dog, stop with the crack whores, driving drunk, and be responsible.

----------


## Karl

> Get back to me when you want pets for food recipes.


You mean Pets For Meat...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...kxRO6vMIDDwfig

----------

East of the Beast (08-13-2016)

----------


## syrenn



----------


## Hillofbeans

Times is tough, just keeps getting tougher

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> In these tough times that are only gonna get tougher it's time to consider Pet Food as an Alternative protein source.......
> 
> Alpo Sloppy Joe's ain't bad and the Manwich and onion really comes through 
> 
> Does anybody else got some good pet chow ideas


Kraft macaroni and cheese is cheap and not half bad either. 

Hamburger helper is a decent belly filler also.

If you buy those "log rolls" of cheap hamburger meat like from Winn Dixie or Sam's and mix it with the above mentioned mixes, it is almost like dining at the local 5-star hotel.

----------


## Karl

> Kraft macaroni and cheese is cheap and not half bad either. 
> 
> Hamburger helper is a decent belly filler also.
> 
> If you buy those "log rolls" of cheap hamburger meat like from Winn Dixie or Sam's and mix it with the above mentioned mixes, it is almost like dining at the local 5-star hotel.


Too many Carbohydrates.....

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You are not eating dog food. You're full of shite.


I think this is a moniker for the food @Karl has to live on now. Manwich is very similar to dog food in looks.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Too many Carbohydrates.....


I didn;t know starvation had to be "nutricious" there @Karl. Just trying to throw it out there for ya.

----------

Karl (08-13-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Why don't you just eat mac & cheese like other poor people?

----------


## Karl

> Why don't you just eat mac & cheese like other poor people?


You forgot about Top Ramen

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Why don't you just eat mac & cheese like other poor people?


 Ramen noodles and crackers with a glass of water can be quite filling, even tasty, and cheap.

----------


## Karl

> Ramen noodles and crackers with a glass of water can be quite filling, even tasty, and cheap.


I got a loaf of bread and some Immitation Cheese Slices....

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> You forgot about Top Ramen


There you go. You'll develop a pot belly but at least you won't die.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Feel bad for you Karl.... If you were here in Fort Lauderdale I'd by you a couple beers and a decent meal.

----------


## Calypso Jones

THAT reminds me.   I posted this already in the Walking Dead thread but seeing as SOME of you won't read that Thread LOLOLOLOLLhardLOLOLHeadsLOLOL.....I'll have to post this HERE.

After Herschel's farm was overrun and the group was on the run, they stopped in an abandoned house and Karl found dogfood.  His dad took it from him before he could eat it and threw it away...as if....we will not be so hard up that we eat dogfood.   YET...in season 5:   They're on the run again before they get to Alexandria and they're resting by the side of the road and 4 dogs come out of the woods.  Sasha shoots at least one and they eat the dog.....well....I guess you had to be there.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Ugh

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I got a loaf of bread and some Immitation Cheese Slices....


I've been stocking up on water for my end days stash and realized I should start buying some canned meats to have on hand instead of just beans and soup, but a large can of chicken breast is $10+ dollars, ugggh. Bought some spam instead, it's fully cooked, has a use by date of 4 years, and was only $2.79. I'd start eating spam if I were you before dog food, the Mel Gibson scene from "the road warrior" is as close as I'd want to get to that.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

Feed the dog food to the dog, then eat the dog.  Make sure you get a female so there is a constant supply of meat, and the puppies can chew on Mamma's bones.

Dog is good tasting, at least that is what my stepson says.  I think I might even have some in the freezer, what's your address Karl

----------


## Katzndogz

When we were coming across the country every spare dime had to go in the gas tank.  I was so hungry I ate the dogs Milk bone dog biscuits.   They weren't bad at all.  I bought a box for my son when he was growing in teeth.   Dog cookies are ok.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Feel bad for you Karl.... If you were here in Fort Lauderdale I'd by you a couple beers and a decent meal.


 Too hot and sticky there now, but next winter/spring, if Karl don't, I might. Used to be in that area every year around Feb/March.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> When we were coming across the country every spare dime had to go in the gas tank.  I was so hungry I ate the dogs Milk bone dog biscuits.   They weren't bad at all.  I bought a box for my son when he was growing in teeth.   Dog cookies are ok.


I used to eat Doggie Donuts if anyone remembers those. Tasty. But not because I was hungry.

----------


## Madison

Are you all Chinese ? If you`re that cheap
go dollar store........grocery dig food countainers

Eat eggs.........veggies*make yourself a garden.....ramen noodles.....pastas.....or get drink LOL

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Are you all Chinese ? If you`re that cheap
> go dollar store........grocery dig food countainers
> 
> Eat eggs.........veggies*make yourself a garden.....ramen noodles.....pastas.....or get drink LOL


Eggs give me monster farts.

----------


## Madison

> Eggs give me monster farts.


Oh well ...not me ...but this is proteins...just saying you can eat it raw...boiled...scramble....omelette............lol

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I got a loaf of bread and some Immitation Cheese Slices....


Too many carbs.

You thought about finding the specials at Wally World and the local market?  When the name-brand hot dogs, good hamburger, good STEAK, that sort of thing, comes close to its Sell-By date, they sometimes mark it down to move it.  Right now I have enough pre-cooked Johnsonville sausage links to fill my omelettes for a month.  Half price - cheaper than raw.

Be creative.  Wrap your hamburger in a tortilla shell instead of a bun.  I hate white bread.  Grill that marked-down steak; microwave a cup of frozen mixed vegetables; and you have a good meal for about three bucks.

You don't have to be rich to eat well.  You DO have to look for opportunities.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Feed the dog food to the dog, then eat the dog.  Make sure you get a female so there is a constant supply of meat, and the puppies can chew on Mamma's bones.


No, no, no-no-_NO!_  You do NOT eat the dog!

You eat the PUPPIES!  Much more tender...you can even eat the bones.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> When we were coming across the country every spare dime had to go in the gas tank.  I was so hungry I ate the dogs Milk bone dog biscuits.   They weren't bad at all.  I bought a box for my son when he was growing in teeth.   Dog cookies are ok.


OMFG.

Dog food and dog treats...are made with animal carcasses that are not approved for human-consumption prepared foods.  Or meat that was condemned at packing plants.

Most of the time you'd be okay - people have eaten pretty nasty stuff and lived.  But there's that chance, and not just of food poisoning.  Trichinosis, from uncooked carcasses that were infected with the parasite.  That's one reason pork must be frozen or cooked thoroughly.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> No, no, no-no-_NO!_  You do NOT eat the dog!
> 
> You eat the PUPPIES!  Much more tender...you can even eat the bones.


Well seeing you seem to have advanced knowledge ( I won't ask how) about the subject, I will go along with your recommendations.

----------

Karl (08-14-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

Pork is never in animal food.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-17-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> You are not eating dog food. You're full of shite.



 My dads cousin from Maryland was at my family farm about 20 some years ago. He was a preacher.

 As he stood on my grandfathers front porch, next to the steps - He said that he knew people whom were poor to eat canned Dog food.

  I don't know what is in it - so I have no idea if there would be any adverse effects or not.


         :Joe

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Pork is never in animal food.


I noticed this...but really don't know if it is entirely true. One can of pretty good stuff I get for my Goldens says, "5 Meats". I really don't know.... :Dontknow:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> When we were coming across the country every spare dime had to go in the gas tank.  I was so hungry I ate the dogs Milk bone dog biscuits.   They weren't bad at all.  I bought a box for my son when he was growing in teeth.   Dog cookies are ok.


Yep. My first teethed on milk bones while we were out to sea.....

----------


## 2cent

It's been a while, but some time back when people kept claiming that people were eating cat or dog food 'cuz they were so poor, I decided to check the prices.
Conclusion?  Anybody stupid enough to eat what costs more than what is meant for human consumption, deserves what he gets.
 @Karl, you crack me up.  Top Ramen has too many carbs, so you went out and bought yourself a loaf of bread to go along w/one of THE most expensive items on the store shelves...also filled w/carbs.
 :Roflmao:  

Gotta give ya kudos.  Ya had some people goin'.  lol

----------


## Karl

> It's been a while, but some time back when people kept claiming that people were eating cat or dog food 'cuz they were so poor, I decided to check the prices.
> Conclusion?  Anybody stupid enough to eat what costs more than what is meant for human consumption, deserves what he gets.
>  @Karl, you crack me up.  Top Ramen has too many carbs, so you went out and bought yourself a loaf of bread to go along w/one of THE most expensive items on the store shelves...also filled w/carbs.
>  
> 
> Gotta give ya kudos.  Ya had some people goin'.  lol


Are you kidding me Ramens are 25cents a package and the Generic Bread is only a $1.19 a load....Mushy stuff but okay for Toast or Grilled cheese

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> ......Ramens are 25cents a package ........


 Use to eat the hell out of Ramen Noodles when I was a young G.I. overseas. Heat up, add a thin slice of cheese on the top ; and enjoy.

 Damn.....the good ole days.



   :Joe

----------


## MrMike

> Use to eat the hell out of Ramen Noodles when I was a young G.I. overseas. Heat up, add a thin slice of cheese on the top ; and enjoy.
> 
>  Damn.....the good ole days.
> 
> 
> 
>    :Joe


i did them with an egg dropped in when I could (had an egg).  Ahhh yes...the joys of youth

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> i did them with an egg dropped in when I could (had an egg).  Ahhh yes...the joys of youth



 Army "Pickle Suits"...... the woodland camouflage uniform, and spit shined boots with a crisp and "squared hat".   Gee Whiz I looked *REALLY* good back then.

 Miss the good ole days.



      :Joe

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Army "Pickle Suits"...... the woodland camouflage uniform, and spit shined boots with a crisp and "squared hat".   Gee Whiz I looked *REALLY* good back then.
> 
>  Miss the good ole days.
> 
> 
> 
>       :Joe


Life is change.

We all enter the world the same way; and we all wind up in a box.

We look good for a short time - and it has NOTHING to do with what we eat, for the most part.  I ate a lot of burgers, french fries, bacon and eggs...drank a HUGE amount of beer.  Used to stop by an ice-cream stand near the pier my ship was tied up at...after running for an hour, I'd eat damn-near a pound of ice cream as a treat.

I looked good.  A little swollen in the gut, but I had an acceptable build for the most part.

Now...I eat my peas; I have to go easy on the fat and calories.  Ice cream is just a distant dream.  I don't drink beer and I don't drink much or often anymore.  And I look like hell and feel worse - no matter HOW good I eat.

----------

Karl (08-18-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> We all enter the world the same way; and we all wind up in a box..



 I want to be cremated - placed in an urn, and buried in a cemetery about two miles from the family farm. A piece of "Indian cloth"....a small piece of Indian cloth ; about 6"x6" with beads and maybe a feather...... placed over the urn. No funeral at the site ; just a memorial service and one song sung ---> "In the stars his handwork I see."  A girl I went to church with in the 1970s......last name Pendelton.... sang the song solo ; and I fell in love with it.

 My only niece as the executor of my estate, and sole recipient of my assets....and/or future assets. If I get my books off the ground...maybe she can get the...or part of......the financial income from them.

  It is an Indian thing. I like Native Americans and their history - and about 13 years ago while working at a Main Gate at work, I got a necklace with a small leather pouch that you put items close to you in.

  That necklace is in my spare bedroom at home, still in the Postal Service envelope I got it in, I have for some reason....never wore it ; but intended to wear it while camping.










                   :Joe

----------


## Midgardian

I read a book set in a future where just.this occurred. There is a scene where the good guys have to borrow some old mans apartment and find that he is down to his last can of dog food. He does not own a dog. He is given some real food for his trouble (they had to use his window).

----------

